# Best Projector for $5000 budget?



## acommonsoul (Jan 30, 2008)

Just want to hear everyone's opinion on the best 1080p projector for $5000. I am looking into getting one this year and I have no clue on where to start my research. Thanks:


----------



## Keith from Canada (Jan 30, 2008)

acommonsoul said:


> Just want to hear everyone's opinion on the best 1080p projector for $5000. I am looking into getting one this year and I have no clue on where to start my research. Thanks:


I haven't seen one yet (dying to) but the JVC DLA-SR1U looks to be a real show-stopper. It's bigger brother (DLA-SR2U) is priced at $8K and according to Art at projectorreview.com, it's worth that big of a price-tag.

But if we're going off what I know and not hearsay, I'm of the opinion that the BenQ W10000 and Optoma HD-81 are the ones to beat in the higher-range 1080p market. Of course, I haven't had a chance to see even close to all of what is out there...that's half the fun!


----------



## hedg12 (Feb 2, 2008)

I'll second the BenQ W10000. Inky blacks, great color reproduction, and it's nice and quiet to boot.


----------



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

I love my Panasonic AE2000, but I have to admit the JVC's are better just more then double the price.


----------



## lvisneau (May 20, 2007)

at 5 grand , I would say jvc rs1, sony vw60 and epson pro 1080ub. and maybe the vw40.


----------



## tonyjover (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Steve,

I don't know how big Infocus is as a brand in the US, but here in the UK for your budget I'd highly recommend the Infocus IN82. Our budget was slightly less than yours and so we went for the IN81 and the picture quality from a Sony BluRay DVD player is simply stunning. The IN82 is just that much better in all respects.

It's also virtually silent.

Regards,
Tony


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

You can't go wrong with a 5k budget these days. Any of the above mentioned FPs will do. Just read reviews about them, check their maunals to see what features you like more. I would suggest the Mits HC 6000 for ex. if you look for power zoom...etc.


----------



## maikeldepotter (Jan 10, 2008)

acommonsoul said:


> Just want to hear everyone's opinion on the best 1080p projector for $5000. I am looking into getting one this year and I have no clue on where to start my research. Thanks:


You probably want to know what the best projector for $5000 is *for you*. 

The relative importance of lumen output, contrast, black level, lens shift range, fan noise....etcetera, it all depends on how you are setting up your home cinema (screen height, seating distance, lighting conditions).

If you could eleborate a bit on this... I am sure the responses you get will have a bigger change to narrow down and speed up your choice making process.

Good luck!

Maikel


----------



## foraye (Jun 16, 2008)

I'd recommennd starting with the Panasonic PT-AE-2000 for less than half that price and use the rest to get an anamorphic lens etc.


My Build Thread


----------



## Bigscreen (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm going with the Panasonic PT AE3000u. Out in Oct. they say!


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

I would second the Panny's or the Sony. I've never seen the PT2000 but the image on the sony SXRD is the best I've ever seen. 

PT3000? Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Projectors... The neverending story :daydream:


----------

